# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - April 2016



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 1, 2016)

Some nice lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2016)

Put this up on the Noticeboard as well. Friends of Windrush Square have been trying to get it maintained better and more used by the local community. 






Organised by Friends of Windrush Square ( an offshoot of the Brixton Society). 

Friends of Windrush Square


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 1, 2016)

Carnegie Library still occupied, I'm sure they'd appreciate whatever support people can give. Seems the police decided not to bother forcing entry to arrest kids and pensioners.


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 1, 2016)

What about CRASH, the squat-themed hotel, eh? Must be some kind of joke


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

Have you heard?






Exclusive: pizza parlours in Lambeth libraries as leaked document reveals plans to rent out commercial space in libraries


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

Brixton photos from last month:


























Brixton street shots around town, March 2016


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> What about CRASH, the squat-themed hotel, eh? Must be some kind of joke


I posted in the 1st April thread that it must be an April Fool. I hope it is.


----------



## djdando (Apr 1, 2016)

That scheme at 159 Acre Lane looks like a very good use of space in my opinion. Lot the prettiest of things but ticks a few boxes on what is a redundant piece of land.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 1, 2016)

djdando said:


> That scheme at 159 Acre Lane looks like a very good use of space in my opinion. Lot the prettiest of things but ticks a few boxes on what is a redundant piece of land.


Had a letter yesterday from the PR consultants engaged by the developers seeking local support as Lambeth are pushing for the site to be retained as commercial use, which would make more sense given that Ellerslie sq behind is all commercial plus there's Access storage and Sunlight next door.  Educational use i can understand, but not the residential - without lots of acoustic measures you'll end up with complaints about the local industry. It also seems a lot to try to shoehorn into the site.

I can see why they want the residential - it is an obvious way to finance the rest of the development. It just doesn't seem to sit naturally in the context of an industrial run of units and may set a dangerous precedent to local industry.  We're already seeing this at the other end of the road with Diamond Plumber's merchant.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 1, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> What about CRASH, the squat-themed hotel, eh? Must be some kind of joke


I stayed in a hotel last night that was no joke and would probably be improved by being squatted.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

How about this for a press release from self styled luxury property developers :


> *Property Developers Criticise Lambeth Planners for ‘practically inviting’ Travellers onto Acre Lane site*
> 
> Churchill Property Developers Ltd has criticised Lambeth Council for ‘practically inviting’ travellers onto the vacant site at 159 Acre Lane. Council planners have consistently failed to make positive use out of the site, which has blighted the community for nearly ten years.
> 
> ...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 1, 2016)

editor said:


> How about this for a press release from self styled luxury property developers :


Surely blatant racism?? They better get called up on it.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Surely blatant racism?? They better get called up on it.


It's a lot to take in.  Luxury property developers offering a 'solution' to Lambeth to get rid of nasty travellers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2016)

> Tom Pratt, from Churchill Property Developers, said:


pratt by name...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 1, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a lot to take in.  Luxury property developers offering a 'solution' to Lambeth to get rid of nasty travellers.


Can I ask, was this sent to you or distributed somewhere general?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can I ask, was this sent to you or distributed somewhere general?


Sent to me as a press release.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

The Bowie shrine has been cleared:
















Flowers in the dustbin: the David Bowie shrine in Brixton is cleared away


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2016)

I shall mainly be drinking and playing music tonight as it's my birthday drink. Please do come along 






Come party with Brixton Buzz! Offline Club at the Prince Albert, Friday 1st April, 10pm-2am – FREE!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a lot to take in.  Luxury property developers offering a 'solution' to Lambeth to get rid of nasty travellers.



Perhaps worth asking them if it's their final solution to the traveller "problem".


----------



## Twattor (Apr 1, 2016)

editor said:


> How about this for a press release from self styled luxury property developers :



Utter rubbish. That is shameless and shabby and completely at odds with the mailshot issued to locals. I'd expect better from any firm purporting to be PR consultants although I should have seen this coming from yesterday's letter - anyone who is acting within local plan guidelines doesn't need to beg for support or imply threats if not supported.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone know when the travel inn or whatever it is will be opening on CHL? Noticed all the scaffolding is down bearing the not so appealing first floor which looks like a prefab building IMO.


----------



## se5 (Apr 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know when the travel inn or whatever it is will be opening on CHL? Noticed all the scaffolding is down bearing the not so appealing first floor which looks like a prefab building IMO.



end of August - as I said on another thread when searching for London accommodation recently for work purposes I had the option of booking it from something like 28 Aug - London Brixton Hotel | Premier Inn


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2016)

Table football wizards! Take on the Brixton Pound shop and win a custard tart!


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm glad I'm out of Brixton. The custard tart challenge coupled with a fallen tree in a park may well have given me vapours


----------



## djdando (Apr 3, 2016)

Helicopter ambulance just landed on Windrush Sq. lots of police too and arrests apparently. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2016)

Went to the Friends of Windrush sq community day on Saturday. Nice low key event.

Welcome to Joy of Sound







PORT-a ZOO

No website yet. Is a portable zoo to go around schools etc. Kids loved this. 






Brixton Windmill had there stone ground wholemeal flour for sale.

Welcome to Brixton Windmill - brixton windmill















And Ben and Jerry ice cream given away free. They were supporting Hope not Hate campaign to get more people to vote.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 3, 2016)

I was at the Windmill last night- I met roof dog! Very cute!


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

Some photos:











Street Preachers of Brixton: Happy Mormons with their big banner, Brixton Road


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2016)

noticed that they are advertising office/ desk space to rent above Barclays, think that is new.

Also some flats above Iceland look like they might be occupied at last, is anyone living there yet?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2016)

also noticed they were painting over some of the Bowie graffiti outside morleys this morning - but not all of it yet.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 4, 2016)

The Barrier Block makes it into upmarket US magazine Travel+Leisure:

www.travelandleisure.com/trip-ideas/city-vacations/brixton-london-hippest-hoods

_"...Here, the carefully rough-edged pizza joint Mamma Dough has recently opened a few doors from the excellent cocktail bar Shrub and Shutter. Overlooked by looming Southwyck House on the edge of the Somerleyton Estate, they mark the fine line between Brixton’s old guard and new arrivals…"_


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> The Barrier Block makes it into upmarket US magazine Travel+Leisure:
> 
> www.travelandleisure.com/trip-ideas/city-vacations/brixton-london-hippest-hoods
> 
> _"...Here, the carefully rough-edged pizza joint Mamma Dough has recently opened a few doors from the excellent cocktail bar Shrub and Shutter. Overlooked by looming Southwyck House on the edge of the Somerleyton Estate, they mark the fine line between Brixton’s old guard and new arrivals…"_


What a depressing read.


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 4, 2016)

editor said:


> What a depressing read.


No mention of the squat-themed hotel CRASH - correspondent is obviously not as on the pulse as Travel + Leeee-zure would hope


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Handsome fella, that lad from Nazareth.

Beard, baggy artisanal clothes and "passion" for traditional occupations (shepherding, carpentry) - he's a bit more Peckham than Brixton.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 4, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> No mention of the squat-themed hotel CRASH - correspondent is obviously not as on the pulse as Travel + Leeee-zure would hope


Wasn't CRASH an april fools joke? don't tell me it was serious.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Wasn't CRASH an april fools joke? don't tell me it was serious.


Nothing surprises me these days when it comes to new businesses in Brixton.


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Handsome fella, that lad from Nazareth.
> 
> Beard, baggy artisanal clothes and "passion" for traditional occupations (shepherding, carpentry) - he's a bit more Peckham than Brixton.


I bet he makes some nice craft beer as well.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 4, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> also noticed they were painting over some of the Bowie graffiti outside morleys this morning - but not all of it yet.


I had noticed the tributes had been encroaching on the artwork and was wondering where the line gets drawn.

The mural has been tagged in the past and the artist has always been quick to attend to reinstate the original art, and I thought that dedication commendable. What happens now? As it appears to have become a de facto shrine is it now sacrosanct? Has the artist lost ownership? At what point does the mural itself become incidental to the twitter generation's need to have been seen to have expressed their loss. 

Is the irony that Bowie chose to be cremated with no attendance even from family completely lost on those who feel it necessary to create a shrine?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

Bloody vandals 

(Pic: Albert loo)


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 4, 2016)

T & P said:


> I bet he makes some nice craft beer as well.


He curated the original pop-up supper club - sadly, a one-off


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> He curated the original pop-up supper club - sadly, a one-off


----------



## deadringer (Apr 5, 2016)

T & P said:


> I bet he makes some nice craft beer as well.



I believe he was more into making wine.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 5, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> The Barrier Block makes it into upmarket US magazine Travel+Leisure:
> 
> www.travelandleisure.com/trip-ideas/city-vacations/brixton-london-hippest-hoods
> 
> _"...Here, the carefully rough-edged pizza joint Mamma Dough has recently opened a few doors from the excellent cocktail bar Shrub and Shutter. Overlooked by looming Southwyck House on the edge of the Somerleyton Estate, they mark the fine line between Brixton’s old guard and new arrivals…"_



"..._the shops segue into casual kebab joints, where locals congregate around throbbing ghetto blasters and cheap newsagents_..."

Can't beat an old-school Brixton night out hanging around a casual kebab joint with a throbbing ghetto blaster and a cheap newsagent.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> a cheap newsagent.



What constitutes an expensive newsagent?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 5, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What constitutes an expensive newsagent?



Whsmiths


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Whsmiths



But papers and magazines are all the same price, all the newsagent stuff?

The books and stationery and other shit might be expensive, but newsagent product is pretty much pre-priced?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

This lot are operating in Lambeth. What do we think?

Hatch Incubator - LaunchPad


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 5, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> "..._the shops segue into casual kebab joints, where locals congregate around throbbing ghetto blasters and cheap newsagents_..."
> 
> Can't beat an old-school Brixton night out hanging around a casual kebab joint with a throbbing ghetto blaster and a cheap newsagent.



vs a formal kebab joint - "would sir like it open or wrapped? an excellent choice"


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 5, 2016)

editor said:


> This lot are operating in Lambeth. What do we think?
> 
> Hatch Incubator - LaunchPad



they're witches - burn them! *grabs pitchfork and flaming torch

any free help to get businesses up and running must be a good thing

however website has management jargon overload - might turn some people off
mentors seem to be very corporate and suity. never judge by appearances i know but it can be off-putting - especially with a big JP Morgan or Deutsche Bank logo stamped across the face.

but a previous winner of one of their competitions founded change please - Change Please

i hope it is a good thing and brings more than just a tick in the box for corporate do-gooding/guilty conscience relief


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 5, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> But papers and magazines are all the same price, all the newsagent stuff?
> 
> The books and stationery and other shit might be expensive, but newsagent product is pretty much pre-priced?


Bottled water is always my marker on price in a newsagent.  I hardly ever just buy a paper or magazine.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

I see the former Helter Skelter/Tongue & Groove and - more recently  -a pawn shop has emerged as a super-garish budget white goods store.


----------



## T & P (Apr 5, 2016)

Now that the original has closed down for good, they should have called it Sellfridges.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

T & P said:


> Now that the original has closed down for good, they should have called it Sellfridges.


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I see the former Helter Skelter/Tongue & Groove and - more recently  -a pawn shop has emerged as a super-garish budget white goods store.
> 
> Have they moved in there from the arches?
> 
> View attachment 85419


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 5, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 85398
> 
> Bloody vandals
> 
> (Pic: Albert loo)


I miss Onket.


----------



## T & P (Apr 5, 2016)

editor said:


>


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2016)

editor said:


> This lot are operating in Lambeth. What do we think?
> 
> Hatch Incubator - LaunchPad



There are so many of these outfits. Tree Shepherd is another one. Tree Shepherd has got itself a role in the new Pop planned at Loughborough Junction.

My problem is the way that "entrepreneurship" is taken uncritically as a good thing. Instead of offering proper training and guaranteed secure well paid jobs get people to be "entrepreneurial".

Its cobblers imo. The long term unemployed get pushed into these types of schemes. 

Well paid secure jobs are going ( see the Steel workers) to replaced by insecure work. With these projects selling it as a great opportunity.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 6, 2016)

While entrepreneurship, aka running your own business, isn't for everyone, it can provide a way of working that fits with your life/lifestyle/personal issues. 

Plus if it's your baby, you are of course likely to put more passion into it than if you are just working for a face less corporation.

If these schemes help people to do this, earn a wage, gain confidence and do something they are enthusiastic about, then I think that's a good thing.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 6, 2016)

A boss by their very nature will try to pay the minimum they can get away with. The more people having an idea, starting their own little business and making a decent wage from it the better in my opinion.

If they are getting some good advice, and help developing their idea, even if it is from firms like JPM etc, then that's a good thing.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2016)

Record Fair on Sunday






Dig A Little hosts a new record fair at Brixton’s Effra Social on Sunday 10th April


----------



## LadyV (Apr 6, 2016)

Twattor said:


> Is the irony that Bowie chose to be cremated with no attendance even from family completely lost on those who feel it necessary to create a shrine?



I thought this when he died and lots of people were saying "it's what he would have wanted" about all the daft things people did/wanted to do. No if he wanted memorials or tributes he would have left instructions with his family, he left people some new music, that was what he wanted, none of the other nonsense people keep on doing in his name


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2016)

LadyV said:


> I thought this when he died and lots of people were saying "it's what he would have wanted" about all the daft things people did/wanted to do. No if he wanted memorials or tributes he would have left instructions with his family, he left people some new music, that was what he wanted, none of the other nonsense people keep on doing in his name



Who thought leaving a teddybear in a pile of flowers on a piss stained pavement in Brixton was a suitable tribute, to anyone let alone Bowie. People can be very odd.


----------



## LadyV (Apr 6, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> People can be very odd



Understatement! That thought goes through on my head on a daily basis as I walk around!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Understatement! That thought goes through on my head on a daily basis as I walk around!


Generally oddness is what I like about Brixton. 

But I can't stand fucking street memorial teddys.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2016)

Part of Brixton Water Lane is taped off because someone fell out of a window from the top floor above Khan's. Glass all over the place, and forensics with a tent. I was told the victim was taken to hospital by air ambulance with serious injuries.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Part of Brixton Water Lane is taped off because someone fell out of a window from the top floor above Khan's. Glass all over the place, and forensics with a tent. I was told the victim was taken to hospital by air ambulance with serious injuries.


oh shit.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 6, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Part of Brixton Water Lane is taped off because someone fell out of a window from the top floor above Khan's. Glass all over the place, and forensics with a tent. I was told the victim was taken to hospital by air ambulance with serious injuries.



The inference being that they might not have fallen. It's quite a mess down there anyway


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2016)

leanderman said:


> The inference being that they might not have fallen. It's quite a mess down there anyway


Well yes. Pretty hard to fall out of a closed window.


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Record Fair on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of the joys of vinyl, the big Sainsbury's in Dulwich has just introduced a little cardboard display unit of LP records! 

Led Zep IV etc. "classic" albums - at stupid prices.

Will Woolies and Our Price be making a comeback as well?


----------



## Angellic (Apr 6, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Generally oddness is what I like about Brixton.
> 
> But I can't stand fucking street memorial teddys.



It's such a waste.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 6, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Speaking of the joys of vinyl, the big Sainsbury's in Dulwich has just introduced a little cardboard display unit of LP records!
> 
> Led Zep IV etc. "classic" albums - at stupid prices.
> 
> Will Woolies and Our Price be making a comeback as well?



Possibly (_from the Economist, March 19_):

_In 2007 just 205,000 vinyl records were sold in Britain. Last year the total reached 2.1m, the highest in 21 years (though still only 2% of all music sales). Vinyl sales are also booming in America, increasing by 30% to 12m last year.

The renaissance has been so rapid it has caught the companies that press vinyl records off-guard. Unable to keep up with demand, they are giving priority to orders from big labels and delaying those from smaller ones, threatening the very basis of the revival._


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 6, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Who thought leaving a teddybear in a pile of flowers on a piss stained pavement in Brixton was a suitable tribute, to anyone let alone Bowie


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 6, 2016)

Someone posted up a spoken word/ambient/musical/literary thing on the Brixton general chit chat threads in the past 2 months.....it was a good late night listen.....

Anyone remember what it was or where it is?


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 6, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Generally oddness is what I like about Brixton.
> 
> But I can't stand fucking street memorial teddys.


I left an empty 70's RCA 7" single sleeve. Rather plangent I thought.
If you're going to leave flowers remove the plastic first FFS.


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 6, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Someone posted up a spoken word/ambient/musical/literary thing on the Brixton general chit chat threads in the past 2 months.....it was a good late night listen.....
> 
> Anyone remember what it was or where it is?


 
RD Laing's Life Before Death? Mentioned by CH1.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 6, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> RD Laing's Life Before Death? Mentioned by CH1.



Yes. Thank you.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> There are so many of these outfits. Tree Shepherd is another one. Tree Shepherd has got itself a role in the new Pop planned at Loughborough Junction.
> 
> My problem is the way that "entrepreneurship" is taken uncritically as a good thing. Instead of offering proper training and guaranteed secure well paid jobs get people to be "entrepreneurial".
> 
> ...



Tree Shepherd is currently beloved of the Nu Labour Cabinet. It received a waiver [pdf] to help deliver the Co-operative Parks programme.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2016)

Juice Bar is being refurbed.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Record Fair on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob Dylan. I love that man. 

Carry on.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 7, 2016)

Really, really on the off chance but I left my prescription glasses in the ritzy yesterday by mistake. My girl and I took some silly pics in the photo booth they have and I'm pretty certain I took them off and left them inside. I called them but they haven't been handed in. I can't get a direct line to the ritzy though, it's their call centre. 

If anyone goes in today can they please check for me? They're tortoise shell raybans and I need them back! 

Thanks.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks like some cunt has stolen them...


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2016)

Just look for the person wandering around in raybans squinting a bit?


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Really, really on the off chance but I left my prescription glasses in the ritzy yesterday by mistake. My girl and I took some silly pics in the photo booth they have and I'm pretty certain I took them off and left them inside. I called them but they haven't been handed in. I can't get a direct line to the ritzy though, it's their call centre.
> 
> If anyone goes in today can they please check for me? They're tortoise shell raybans and I need them back!
> 
> Thanks.


 
Look on the plus side. You're instantly much less pretentious.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 7, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Look on the plus side. You're instantly much less pretentious.


Oh do fuck off.


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 7, 2016)

On the plus side, I know someone who buys/sells them....and I'm sure wouldn't rip you off for a replacement. Sorry to hear - being able to see is not a luxury!


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 7, 2016)

(vintage ray bans that is)


----------



## Maharani (Apr 7, 2016)

blameless77 said:


> On the plus side, I know someone who buys/sells them....and I'm sure wouldn't rip you off for a replacement. Sorry to hear - being able to see is not a luxury!


Really? Could you PM me details please? I'm more annoyed with myself for losing them as I don't buy expensive things for myself usually (the frames were actually half price) and the only glasses I like to wear and I do look after my shit. I can't even blame beng pissed cos I don't drink anymore. Anyway, there are worse things going on in the world!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I don't buy expensive things for myself usually



If you can convince yourself they are "for work" you are officially off the hook anyway.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Really, really on the off chance but I left my prescription glasses in the ritzy yesterday by mistake. My girl and I took some silly pics in the photo booth they have and I'm pretty certain I took them off and left them inside. I called them but they haven't been handed in. I can't get a direct line to the ritzy though, it's their call centre.
> 
> If anyone goes in today can they please check for me? They're tortoise shell raybans and I need them back!
> 
> Thanks.



I will be passing by later today. Do you still need someone to call in?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I will be passing by later today. Do you still need someone to call in?


If you could I'd be more than grateful!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2016)

Maharani said:


> If you could I'd be more than grateful!



Will do.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2016)

Liked this guy.

Brixton Buskers: the soulful singer by outside the tube station


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Liked this guy.
> 
> Brixton Buskers: the soulful singer by outside the tube station


The guy in the blue jacket doesn't seem so sure!


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Look on the plus side. You're instantly much less pretentious.



Nice one, gloating at people's misfortune. 

Nasty


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2016)

Had a great night at the Joiners last night. 






















A grand night out: Misty Miller album launch, Flameproof Moth and Midnight Barbers at the Camberwell Joiners Arms


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 8, 2016)

Two important bits of news:
	The infelicitously-named "BXT Frat House" appears to have opened its wide and welcoming doors at last.
	And the Town Hall clock now shows a permanent midnight of the soul rather than a tempting 5pm. Is there honey, still, for tea?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 8, 2016)

I confusingly heard the bell chime 9am the other morning, when the face was saying 7am.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 8, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> Two important bits of news:
> The infelicitously-named "BXT Frat House" appears to have opened its wide and welcoming doors at last.
> And the Town Hall clock now shows a permanent midnight of the soul rather than a tempting 5pm. Is there honey, still, for tea?


Definitely not two minutes to midnight?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 8, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> The guy in the blue jacket doesn't seem so sure!


Or the beardy hipster.


----------



## Khmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Spires Streetlink, a local charity supporting sex workers, has made this informative video.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 8, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Really? Could you PM me details please? I'm more annoyed with myself for losing them as I don't buy expensive things for myself usually (the frames were actually half price) and the only glasses I like to wear and I do look after my shit. I can't even blame beng pissed cos I don't drink anymore. Anyway, there are worse things going on in the world!


My Mrs bought prescription Ray bans online from Designer Glasses Boutique - Buy Glasses Online - Prescription Glasses - Designer Glasses Boutique - Buy Glasses Online - Prescription Glasses if it's any help. 

Decent prices and they didn't grumble when she sent her frames back and just swapped the lenses over to the other frames she chose.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 9, 2016)

Specsavers Brixton is proper cheap. And very efficient


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 9, 2016)

Khmer said:


> Spires Streetlink, a local charity supporting sex workers, has made this informative video.



This is really important work. I worked with sex working women in Stretham about 10 years ago, glad to hear these services are still running.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 9, 2016)

Dan U said:


> My Mrs bought prescription Ray bans online from Designer Glasses Boutique - Buy Glasses Online - Prescription Glasses - Designer Glasses Boutique - Buy Glasses Online - Prescription Glasses if it's any help.
> 
> Decent prices and they didn't grumble when she sent her frames back and just swapped the lenses over to the other frames she chose.


Thank you, that's helpful.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 9, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> And the Town Hall clock now shows a permanent midnight of the soul rather than a tempting 5pm. Is there honey, still, for tea?





snowy_again said:


> I confusingly heard the bell chime 9am the other morning, when the face was saying 7am.



Yes and why have they left the lights on the clockface on? 
Don't they know its austerity time and they need to save rate payers money


----------



## leanderman (Apr 9, 2016)

Good news: Brixton-based London Beer Lab is starting a delivery service (Deliveroo). They stock their own stuff and many other beers


----------



## Brix69 (Apr 9, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yes and why have they left the lights on the clockface on?
> Don't they know its austerity time and they need to save rate payers money


I hope you're not suggesting that the lights are on but nobody's home at the Town Hall.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 9, 2016)

Good turn out in Brixton for saving Lambeth libraries march.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

Some pics: 











Two Minis, a Morris Minor, a vintage pick up truck and one and a half taxis: Lambeth street photos


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Good turn out in Brixton for saving Lambeth libraries march.


It was ace. Pics here -
Photos: Carnegie Library campaigners march to Brixton Windrush Square


----------



## Maharani (Apr 9, 2016)

editor said:


> It was ace. Pics here -
> Photos: Carnegie Library campaigners march to Brixton Windrush Square


I saw you but you were in photog mode!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 9, 2016)

It was nice to see that the public waiting for buses weren't being impatient with the march. If imagine the majority would support the cause anyway.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

This bus was pretty much roundly ignored by one and all.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 9, 2016)

editor said:


> This bus was pretty much roundly ignored by one and all.
> 
> View attachment 85609



I left the march when it got to Coldharbour Lane - was nap time.

Helen Hayes and some Labour party canvassers were out on Loughbrorough Park.  Gave me rage - out trying to get votes when half of Lambeth were a couple of streets away protesting about their party's policy.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2016)

Just saw the Buzz piece. That looks like a great turnout! Well done to all concerned


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2016)

T & P said:


> Just saw the Buzz piece. That looks like a great turnout! Well done to all concerned


Great to see so many young kids active and so vociferous in their support for libraries.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 9, 2016)

I was working and feel very anxious that I missed it all.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Good news: Brixton-based London Beer Lab is starting a delivery service (Deliveroo). They stock their own stuff and many other beers



Yeah, good news for white, middle class piss head indolent Tories that can indulge in their addiction at the expense of the "self employed", working class rats.

You are living the dream.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

I was accused of faking bereavement not once but twice by a group of bullies on this Board.
I cannot have a sense of closure until those accusations have been properly dismissed  by this Board


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

When will you speak out? When will you break ranks?
Will you ever be free? 
It's a very white lower middle class demographic that post here and you destroyed Brixton.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

£350 for a 1 bedroom flat in Brixton.
Working class are getting annoyed.
People are getting violent.
We will me your price.
We will meet you in the street.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

Those of you that occasionally express "left wing" views are as fake as your leaders dreadlocks.
If you want a voice, then stop speaking here, or take community control of this Board.
Or remain a slave.

You cannot own this Board because it is too valuable.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

I never fake any of of it.
My mum died, my dad 18 months later.
I'm not sure what I was accused of because the accusation was "hidden" by another.
Can you be human?
Can you all accept that?


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

Then I can walk away from you people.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 10, 2016)

editor said:


> It was ace. Pics here -
> Photos: Carnegie Library campaigners march to Brixton Windrush Square


I think I saw you on London Live


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> Just saw the Buzz piece. That looks like a great turnout! Well done to all concerned


My friends who used to live locally (albeit in Southwark) but now live in Epsom came with their three kids!  It was their first demo and they enjoyed it (apart from the walking bit). Their granny was a children's librarian and their mum is a children's book publisher...


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 10, 2016)

*A picture paints a thousand words ...
*






*
..."Vibrant" Brixton, April 2016*​


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 10, 2016)

The suited guy who smirked at the library demo as it went past really pissed me off yesterday.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 10, 2016)

50yrsInBrixton said:


> Then I can walk away from you people.


[emoji317]


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2016)

Great to see local girl, Offline performer and Windmill regular Misty Miller got a great review for her new album in the Observer:
Misty Miller: The Whole Family Is Worried review – grungily honest, impeccably tuneful


----------



## JobyTBrixton (Apr 11, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *A picture paints a thousand words ...
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great voice to be met with at the tube after a long day


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 11, 2016)

Damage are playing the POW for all you fans of derivative 90s R&B. 
 

Oh and happy 31st Brixton Riots anniversary.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2016)

Brixton Pound gets a cash machine in Market Row
Brixton Pound: The world’s first local currency cash machine opens in Brixton today


----------



## tompound (Apr 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Brixton Pound gets a cash machine in Market Row
> Brixton Pound: The world’s first local currency cash machine opens in Brixton today



Thanks Ed. Just about works, will get some photos over to you shortly...


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2016)

tompound said:


> Thanks Ed. Just about works, will get some photos over to you shortly...


Ian Cameron is not impressed: Brixton Pound: The world’s first local currency cash machine opens in Brixton today


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks like there's money to be made renting out your driveway
Brixton parking | Guaranteed Spaces | JustPark


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2016)

//


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 11, 2016)

50yrsInBrixton said:


> Those of you that occasionally express "left wing" views are as fake as your leaders dreadlocks.
> If you want a voice, then stop speaking here, or take community control of this Board.
> Or remain a slave.
> 
> You cannot own this Board because it is too valuable.


*leader's


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2016)

Curious graffiti off Acre Lane...


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe not, CFC could mean Chelsea football club, which would make the link to celery.....


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Looks like there's money to be made renting out your driveway
> Brixton parking | Guaranteed Spaces | JustPark



I keep getting emails from the company offering our customers 10% discount and include us in their website as long as we put their badge on ours. Err, yeah, right.
That entrepreneur at the Family Mosaic Housing Association on Wiltshire Road seems to be onto something - five cars in one night for a gig at the Academy at £25 a pop.


----------



## LadyV (Apr 12, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> I keep getting emails from the company offering our customers 10% discount and include us in their website as long as we put their badge on ours. Err, yeah, right.
> That entrepreneur at the Family Mosaic Housing Association on Wiltshire Road seems to be onto something - five cars in one night for a gig at the Academy at £25 a pop.



Ah I love hearing stories like this, well done to them, can't believe people are daft enough to pay that much when there's loads of free parking around, I guess out of towners don't know any different


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2016)

Local boys The Thirst thumping out tunes by the tube: 











Brixton buskers – funk-rockers The Thirst blast out tunes outside the tube station


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Ah I love hearing stories like this, well done to them, can't believe people are daft enough to pay that much when there's loads of free parking around, I guess out of towners don't know any different


Shows the value of the space we currently give away free to well-off car owning residents. We should charge everyone for parking and use the revenue to keep libraries open, or something.


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2016)

Residents are charged for parking in most Brixton streets (though not all). Whether they are charged enough is a different argument.


----------



## LadyV (Apr 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Shows the value of the space we currently give away free to well-off car owning residents. We should charge everyone for parking and use the revenue to keep libraries open, or something.


Quite agree but until the council sorts that out, well done to the person who is making some money right now. Although living in a Family Mosaic property myself, I know that parking spaces usually belong to individual flats rather than a general free for all so if I was being picky I imagine he owes some of the money to his neighbours but hey ho that's his problem.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Maybe not, CFC could mean Chelsea football club, which would make the link to celery.....



...the awful "celery song" that Chelsea supporters used to sing.


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Quite agree but until the council sorts that out, well done to the person who is making some money right now. Although living in a Family Mosaic property myself, I know that parking spaces usually belong to individual flats rather than a general free for all so if I was being picky I imagine he owes some of the money to his neighbours but hey ho that's his problem.


I'm always amused by all those people who live near the All England Tennis Club and have a front garden/ drive, with signboards hiring parking space for the day for some good money. Many of them selling cold drinks and sandwiches from a folding table as well.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> I'm always amused by all those people who live near the All England Tennis Club and have a front garden/ drive, with signboards hiring parking space for the day for some good money. Many of them selling cold drinks and sandwiches from a folding table as well.



Buying a prestige, rentable home near there would almost pay for itself - or at least a big holiday.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 13, 2016)

Can't wait to go to Brixton Beach Boulevard. 
Seriously though, every day on Brixton Buzz is like April Fool's Day...that Crash hotel spoof story pales in comparison to this but the all-time crazy idiot idea remains bookish gyms. You couldn't have made that shit up 2-3 years ago.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 13, 2016)

50yrsInBrixton said:


> ... It's a very white lower middle class demographic that post here and you destroyed Brixton.



They have made the area "vibrant".   Or so they claim.  Sooner or later, you will be asked to thank them for 'discovering' you and everything else in Brixton.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone recognise themselves????

http://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/...oes-viral-Don-t-serve-the-flat-cap-coke-fiend!


----------



## T & P (Apr 14, 2016)

Tolpuddle said:


> Anyone recognise themselves????
> 
> http://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/...oes-viral-Don-t-serve-the-flat-cap-coke-fiend!



The link's 404'd.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2016)

Tolpuddle said:


> Anyone recognise themselves????
> 
> http://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/...oes-viral-Don-t-serve-the-flat-cap-coke-fiend!


Save the Half Moon Campaign - Herne Hill


----------



## elmpp (Apr 14, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> They have made the area "vibrant".   Or so they claim.  Sooner or later, you will be asked to thank them for 'discovering' you and everything else in Brixton.


Drunken fool


----------



## Casaubon (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2016)

Some Brixton (and nearby) entertainment choices over the weekend:







What’s On In Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 15th – Sun 17th April 2016


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 16, 2016)

Had a very proactive leaflet through our door giving info on the Found Festival in Brockwell Pk 11th June,

Those living very near get free tickets but our road, further away, can get some for £10 or £20, bit unclear. You have to produce a utility bill in the last month with your name on, a bit restrictive? If it really is £10 then I might go along.

Does anyone know if they got their licence? My only objection to it would be that it wouldn't be loud enough


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2016)

Some pics from last night: 











Dancing in Windrush Square – Brixton Come Together as seen from the DJ booth


----------



## Maharani (Apr 17, 2016)

Misty Miller featuring on Sunday Brunch this morning. I must go see her and her band.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Misty Miller featuring on Sunday Brunch this morning. I must go see her and her band.


Her new album is great.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 17, 2016)

Someone's flipped a switch and turned the Town Hall clock back on, it was showing correct time this afternoon.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Someone's flipped a switch and turned the Town Hall clock back on, it was showing correct time this afternoon.


I had to time my DJ set in Windrush Square last night to that clock. I had to end as soon as it hit 9 o'clock!


----------



## madolesance (Apr 17, 2016)

editor said:


> I had to time my DJ set in Windrush Square last night to that clock. I had to end as soon as it hit 9 o'clock!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



And your timing was perfect, although people did want more.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2016)

EndztoEndz film gets a youtube release:


http://endz2endz.com
http://endz2endz.tumblr.com
http://www.facebook.com/endz2endz

And is funny!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> EndztoEndz film gets a youtube release:
> 
> 
> http://endz2endz.com
> ...


I know some of those faces very well 
It's a great initiative.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2016)

Get involved and help secure the future of the Brixton Rec at the User Group’s AGM this Wednesday, 20th April

Thanks to editor for putting this on Buzz.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2016)

So I paid Stir Coffee a visit...












Review: Stir Coffee, Brixton Hill: great coffee served up in an on-trend package


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 21, 2016)

Mosaic Clubhouse nominated for an award (for managing the move from one location to another and taking on more delivery work).


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 21, 2016)

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet - I did a search and found nothing - but apparently the Thrayle House tower was approved last week: www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/prp-wins-approval-for-brixtons-tallest-tower/10005438.fullarticle



> PRP has won planning approval for the tallest tower in Brixton as part of the final phase of the £200million Stockwell Park Estate regeneration scheme in south London
> 
> Backed by London-based housing association Network Housing Group, the redevelopment of Thrayle House will see the replacement of an existing 1970s block with buildings including a 20-storey tower next to Stockwell skatepark.
> 
> ...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet - I did a search and found nothing - but apparently the Thrayle House tower was approved last week: www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/prp-wins-approval-for-brixtons-tallest-tower/10005438.fullarticle


They are really breaking free from current stylistic conventions there, I see.


----------



## Jesterburger (Apr 21, 2016)

Is anywhere in Brixton likely to be having a spontaneous Prince tribute tonight? Absolutely gutted about his death


----------



## lefteri (Apr 21, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They are really breaking free from current stylistic conventions there, I see.


PRP are not noted for their creativity


----------



## Winot (Apr 21, 2016)

I do like that one behind the new Brixron Cycles (affordability problems aside).


----------



## CH1 (Apr 21, 2016)

I have to say this mayoral debate (Channel 8) is annoying me - I think it's absolute shit - a boring version of the Little and Large Show.

By what means do the Evening Standard and Kirsty Wark think that a proportional voting system is best served by having a Zac vs Sadiq contest and ignoring the alternative candidates?

As far as I am concerned all the mayoral candidates have question mark over them. Tony Blair's genius has been to bequeath a system, as in the USA, whoever you vote for you will never be satisfied.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 21, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Mosaic Clubhouse nominated for an award (for managing the move from one location to another and taking on more delivery work).


Surely that can't be right? They moved from Atkins Road 4 years ago I think.

I can imagine they might nominated for broadening advice and other services into their general programme. They do keep records of users attendance etc so stats on user involvement are likely to be fairly accurate - unlike the Effra Day Centre, which formerly used that building. I had heard it said that the staff outnumbered the patients at the Effra Day Centre.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 21, 2016)

Leander Road street party (July 2) 'excludes the established community': race row on Reclaim Brixton's Facebook page


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Leander Road street party (July 2) 'excludes the established community': race row on Reclaim Brixton's Facebook page


There's something very strange with the photo on that page.

 

Mutants! Eeek!


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 21, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Leander Road street party (July 2) 'excludes the established community': race row on Reclaim Brixton's Facebook page


Wow - that's a really depressing read.  

That's a great party and I'm pleased it's round the corner from me.

Just like I used to be pleased Splash was.

And the fireworks.

It's not people organising street parties that are fucking Brixton up.... it's the council.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Leander Road street party (July 2) 'excludes the established community': race row on Reclaim Brixton's Facebook page



Appalling posts on the so called Reclaim Brixton fb page re the street party.

I know you put a lot of work into the street party and you don’t deserve to have to read that.

Its not about Reclaiming Brixton its nasty and divisive politics.

Just posted up on the Reclaim Brixton page to object.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you. That will cheer Cheryl, the LR chair, who responded on Facebook and is really upset about it.


----------



## technical (Apr 22, 2016)

I can understand people having problems with the way Brixton has changed and continues to change - but to try to make parallels between the way Splash and a street party are treated is both missing the point and frankly ridiculous


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 22, 2016)

Photofusion's rent is doubling and they are asking for help.
Crowdfunding Campaign Launch



> *Dear Members & Friends*
> We need your help.
> After 25 years in Brixton Market, our landlords have informed us of their intention to double the rent. Ouch. It’s the same story all over Brixton, the area is changing and the landlords are the beneficiaries.
> We have had a good hard look at things and this is what we can say for sure:
> ...


----------



## dbs1fan (Apr 23, 2016)

Local established Caribbean restaurant on Acre Lane, Bamboula, has had a change of management. We went last night for a meal and I was so impressed I had to share- great food, great service and all - round lovely vibe. Recommended.


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2016)

Fundraiser for the fantastic Calais Kitchens in Pop Brixton on 14th May from 6. The kitchens are based both in the camp and in the warehouse and feed 6,000 people every day. That is a *lot* of food (and a lot of money), so please do come along if you can and spread the word- should be a good fun evening and it's a fabulous cause. 

Details below and anyone who wants info about volunteering in the kitchens (which is a incredibly hard work but a blast, I highly recommend it!) just shout.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 24, 2016)

It was cordoned off outside the dogstar this morning, the entire junction.


----------



## hendo (Apr 24, 2016)

I passed it this morning as I went to work first thing. A car had done a kind of pirouette into the traffic light outside the Dogstar. It may have hit the pub as well, as the building has had to be inspected.
Nobody was hurt.
https://goo.gl/photos/YrZ7SSFhmrQN1xxQ6


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2016)

hendo said:


> I passed it this morning as I went to work first thing. A car had done a kind of pirouette into the traffic light outside the Dogstar. It may have hit the pub as well, as the building has had to be inspected.
> Nobody was hurt.
> https://goo.gl/photos/YrZ7SSFhmrQN1xxQ6


There were four TFL workers there at 1.30 pm trying to work out how to make the traffic light upright from its post-impact 45% list.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Louis Theroux on BBC2 right now is interviewing heavy drinkers of Brixton. Fascinating - a bit like being drawn to the edge of a cliff for me!


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Louis Theroux on BBC2 right now is interviewing heavy drinkers of Brixton. Fascinating - a bit like being drawn to the edge of a cliff for me!



Thanks,I've been working in wet hostels recently and met Louis on Popes Road and wondered what the fuck he was doing in Brixton.
Praised him and compared him to Nick Broomfield and he was confused and amazed.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

If I go two week without a drink I;ve one well ,
Louis Theroux, Drinking to Oblivion


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

50yrsInBrixton said:


> If I go two week without a drink I;ve one well ,
> Louis Theroux, Drinking to Oblivion



I have dropped 14kg, lost two parents, been destroyed by this BOARD and still I keep running  and if I CAN'T RUN i WALK .

i'M DRUNK NOW and i will carr on getting well.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

And at some point soon I wil never drink afgain.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

It's a pity he didn't deal with the real drunks, he went with the posh hipster outside Kings.
He needed to go to the wet hostels, I've worked in them. The don't drink vodka, they cannot afford it.
It is the old purple tin, super strength; vodka is for middle class drunkjs.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

A bottle of posh water is  how the deal with alcohol addiction?


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

Probably the worst doccuntentar ever.
Louis Theroux had an open goal and he missed.


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

sHADES OF GREy, no talk of posh, understated but defiant, we won't call them feral again.
MY husband has a broom but flaccid and the young lads on the estATES  will do him.
So he stays passive.
And you comment.....................


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 25, 2016)

You never saw me, you look straight through me.
I see you in Brockwell Park.
I run past you, you don't look at me;
But you gossip and I jog through you.
I keep on running.
I was here before you.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Louis Theroux on BBC2 right now is interviewing heavy drinkers of Brixton. Fascinating - a bit like being drawn to the edge of a cliff for me!


This was a great doc, Louis is back on form, each of the characters had very different issues and showed their varying abuses of alcohol. I think only the antiques dealer was your typical heavy drinker got ill. I don't feel like a drink now , chilling.

The young lad just couldn't handle life's stresses it seemed, what a mess he was in.


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 25, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> This was a great doc, Louis is back on form, each of the characters had very different issues and showed their varying abuses of alcohol. I think only the antiques dealer was your typical heavy drinker got ill. I don't feel like a drink now , chilling.
> 
> The young lad just couldn't handle life's stresses it seemed, what a mess he was in.



Agreed. Some of the characters really pulled on my heart strings.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

It's not exactly Brixton news, but they played Offline four times and were always hugely popular. I'm sad to report that the guitarist from The Majestic (seen on the left at the Albert in the pic) has died. RIP Russell.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll watch this tonight. The Guardian gives it a good review. The woman in the picture sometimes drinks in the Albert.

Louis Theroux: Drinking to Oblivion review – you’ll worry about your alcohol consumption


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Louis Theroux on BBC2 right now is interviewing heavy drinkers of Brixton. Fascinating - a bit like being drawn to the edge of a cliff for me!


Just watched this.  Really sad to see any one in this situation.   What a nasty piece of work
Aurelie's boyfriend is.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 25, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just watched this.  Really sad to see any one in this situation.   What a nasty piece of work
> Aurelie's boyfriend is.


Yeah, he made me .  I felt for all of them and I think Louis T genuinely gives a shit about the people he follows about.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Yeah, he made me .  I felt for all of them and I think Louis T genuinely gives a shit about the people he follows about.


It seems he likes a drink too, so I guess it's not so hard for him to feel empathy for those who get addicted. But he is usually good, anyway. I like his non sensationalist approach.


----------



## Smick (Apr 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I'll watch this tonight. The Guardian gives it a good review. The woman in the picture sometimes drinks in the Albert.
> 
> Louis Theroux: Drinking to Oblivion review – you’ll worry about your alcohol consumption


She seemed like a good person in a shit place. She's pretty in her younger photos too. I felt for her more than the others.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2016)

Talking of heavy drinkers. Does anyone remember the 20p man? I used to see him in my off license and in the West End. Quiet guy. Have not seen him for ages and wondered what happened to him. Used to give him some change when I saw him.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Talking of heavy drinkers. Does anyone remember the 20p man? I used to see him in my off license and in the West End. Quiet guy. Have not seen him for ages and wondered what happened to him. Used to give him some change when I saw him.


Yes, I remember him but he was the 2p man way back. I'm pretty sure I saw him at Loughborough Junction last week.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Yes, I remember him but he was the 2p man way back. I'm pretty sure I saw him at Loughborough Junction last week.



Do you mean the guy who is often outside the Coop shop in LJ?


----------



## Maharani (Apr 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Do you mean the guy who is often outside the Coop shop in LJ?


Yeah, it's not the same guy? I think you're right. I didn't have my specs on!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Yeah, it's not the same guy? I think you're right. I didn't have my specs on!



Not the guy I was thinking of.

The man who is often outside the Coop shop is not a heavy drinker. I think he has something wrong with him. Give him change every now and then. He always looks a bit nervous.

There is a man in West End ( not a drinker) who I chat to sometimes. Begs on the street on a regular basis. Surprisingly to me anyway beggars often get aggro from passers by-  abuse mainly. He reckons its because they are easy target if. Always in danger of being moved on by police. So cant really complain. 

Life on streets is not easy.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Not the guy I was thinking of.
> 
> The man who is often outside the Coop shop is not a heavy drinker. I think he has something wrong with him. Give him change every now and then. He always looks a bit nervous.
> 
> ...


It certainly is not easy.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2016)

Billionaire-owned Dirty Burger to open up on the site of the Phoenix Cafe soon. 







Dirty Burger set to open new branch on the site of the Phoenix Cafe, Brixton


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2016)

Some rainy Brixton pics:











In photos: April showers in Brixton


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2016)

Thunder!


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2016)

It sort of snowed






Snow in April! Brixton gets the tiniest snow shower but we photograph it anyway


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2016)

Theme park Brixton is GO!






Brixton Beach Boulevard to launch on May 27th, bringing ‘Glittering 80s Miami’ to SW9


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2016)

Sometimes......it snows in april


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 26, 2016)

cloudy, rain, snow, sunshine and thunder, in that order - and that was just on my short journey home this lunchtime.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Billionaire-owned Dirty Burger to open up on the site of the Phoenix Cafe soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really do not understand why planning permission was granted for change of use ( in this case prior approval granted- not sure what the difference is in practise).

As one of the docs states previously permission was refused twice for change of from retail to restaurant when it was the Phoenix.



> Reason for refusal is to protect retail in central Brixton. Planning permission was refused in June 2014 for change of use from retail (A1) to mixed restaurant and hot food takeaway.
> The reason for the refusal was on the grounds that it would result in a localised over concentration of A3, A4 or A5 uses with more than 2 in 5 of consecutive uses there, contrary to Policy 29 of the UDP.



The change of heart is all about "sustainability of wider area".



> A Prior Approval granted at 432 Coldharbour Lane for change of use from retail (A1)
> to restaurant (A3) was granted in June 2015. In the officer’s report the local frontage
> is not considered,only the sustainability of the wider centre.



Looks to me that when big bucks upmarket company want to come to Brixton the Council bend over backwards to assist them.

See the decision notice granting permission sent to Soho House is signed by
"Assistant Director Planning & Development Business, Growth & Regeneration Delivery Cluster"

This is not good for the future of retail shopping in central Brixton. Also shows where Councils priorities lie in relation to future of Brixton. They want Brixton gentrified and are going to do little to oppose it. I suppose they see Soho House as assisting in "regenerating" the area and improving the "sustainability" of central Brixton. Not for me.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2016)

A prior approval means that it's been granted permission under permitted development rights. They allow certain types of development/change of use without the need for planning permission. Permitted development rights are set by central government and local authorities are obliged to permit those things as long as they fall within the rules set out.

I'm no expert on permitted development rights for commercial change of use but it's possible that some may have come into force inbetween the previous planning applications by the Pheonix and the more recent ones. In which case it's not really anything to do with Lambeth. 

So was the Pheonix previously operating without planning permission?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Theme park Brixton is GO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soho House coming to CHL and now this shit as well.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> A prior approval means that it's been granted permission under permitted development rights. They allow certain types of development/change of use without the need for planning permission. Permitted development rights are set by central government and local authorities are obliged to permit those things as long as they fall within the rules set out.
> 
> I'm no expert on permitted development rights for commercial change of use but it's possible that some may have come into force inbetween the previous planning applications by the Pheonix and the more recent ones. In which case it's not really anything to do with Lambeth.
> 
> So was the Pheonix previously operating without planning permission?



Are you sure its not to do with Lambeth - its going against the Lambeths own planning guidelines. As officers rightly quote when refusing it. The change of heart does not mention change of development rights. Only that the officer thought Soho House application was on whole good for the wider area. So if the officer is correct he/she made a judgement call. Could have decided the other way as had been done previously when Phoenix tried to get retrospective permission. I beg to differ with this decision in favour of Soho House.

CH1 has posted before that Lambeth to easily rolls over -when its big time investors in Brixton or developers.

The Phoenix was operating without planning permission. And had been all the time is was there. Planning officers did nothing to enforce it .

Planning officers look at a row of shops and its the number of A3 etc as opposed to retail that allows change of use or not. The shop was retail before so Phoenix meant to many bars , restaurants etc on that stretch of shops. Clear case imo.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2016)

Permitted development rights over-rule local authorities' own policies.

Lambeth can have a policy of refusing certain types of domestic extension for example. However, if someone proposes the exact same extension and can show it falls within PD rules then Lambeth can't do anything about it.

And PD rules can come and go on a different timetable to changes to Local Authorities' own policies.

Some came in in 2015, and you can read it all here - exciting stuff.

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2015/596/contents/made


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Permitted development rights over-rule local authorities' own policies.
> 
> Lambeth can have a policy of refusing certain types of domestic extension for example. However, if someone proposes the exact same extension and can show it falls within PD rules then Lambeth can't do anything about it.
> 
> ...



Why are you still allowed to post on this Board when you have bullied other posters to the edge of suicide?


----------



## madolesance (Apr 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I really do not understand why planning permission was granted for change of use ( in this case prior approval granted- not sure what the difference is in practise).
> 
> As one of the docs states previously permission was refused twice for change of from retail to restaurant when it was the Phoenix.
> 
> ...



Keep up!

432 Coldharbour Lane is where Joy was before Premier Inn came along.


----------



## Manter (Apr 27, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sometimes......it snows in april


N'er cast a clout till May is out


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sometimes......it snows in april


I remember vividly coming back from our first ever foreign holiday (I was probably about 11 or 12) during the Easter holidays and it snowing heavily on the way back from the airport. We were then snowed in for a couple of days as we lived in Sheffield at the bottom of a hill.


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 27, 2016)

Manter said:


> N'er cast a clout till May is out



The 'may' in question refers to hedgerow flowers - not the calendar month <\things you learn from your grandmother>


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Permitted development rights over-rule local authorities' own policies.
> 
> Lambeth can have a policy of refusing certain types of domestic extension for example. However, if someone proposes the exact same extension and can show it falls within PD rules then Lambeth can't do anything about it.
> 
> ...


Section C of your link seems to imply that any shop can be turned into a restaurant, provided suitable arrangements are made for rubbish disposal.

Is this really true? If so why did we have two planning committee meetings last year about 400 Coldharbour Lane being turned into a Thai restaurant, when its former use was as a minicab office and then a temporary "antiques" shop?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 27, 2016)

Because of the air con / heating vents the kitchen needed went straight into people's windows IIRC. It was the conversion physical process not the policy that was questioned.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Is this really true? If so why did we have two planning committee meetings last year about 400 Coldharbour Lane being turned into a Thai restaurant, when its former use was as a minicab office and then a temporary "antiques" shop?


There's work going on there now, and some great graffiti on the hoarding.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2016)

Changes to the 35/N35. email from tfl.



> From Saturday 30 April, there will be changes to bus route 35, which runs between Shoreditch and Clapham Junction. This is to meet increasing customer demand.
> 
> The changes will be as follows:
> • Bus route 35 will now run 24 hours a day. This means that bus route N35 will no longer run
> ...


----------



## Manter (Apr 27, 2016)

blameless77 said:


> The 'may' in question refers to hedgerow flowers - not the calendar month <\things you learn from your grandmother>


That's one interpretation. My grandmother was always very clear that old sayings are ambiguous and subject to interpretation.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2016)

There's a busker who's appeared outside Brixton tube this week who has the biggest dog I've ever seen!  It's a St Bernard - not a dog particularly suited to London.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 27, 2016)

I wonder if it's the same guy (and dog) as I saw in the covered market a few weeks back - I swear to god that dog is as large as a pony (not a miniature pony, either)  . It was being gazed at and worshipped by a tiny springer spaniel puppy who obviously thought it was either a horse or a superhero. Small dog was gazing up in awe and wagging with excitement,  but couldn't help nipping its GIANT FEET anyway, all very good-natured but there was a moment of terror for everyone when the Bernard decided that yes, it too liked to play, and did that jump-into-a-front-crouch thing, which would have reduced the puppy to spaniel puree without any aggression at all if it had put a foot wrong....


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> There's a busker who's appeared outside Brixton tube this week who has the biggest dog I've ever seen!  It's a St Bernard - not a dog particularly suited to London.


A woman and a man takes turns to be with the dog. She's outside WH Smith now.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> There's work going on there now, and some great graffiti on the hoarding.


Is it the Thai restaurant then? - they got permission in the end, then nothing happened until now.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Is it the Thai restaurant then? - they got permission in the end, then nothing happened until now.


There's no indication about what's going on inside, but someone had taken the time to spray CHEESE LONDON on the hoarding.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Because of the air con / heating vents the kitchen needed went straight into people's windows IIRC. It was the conversion physical process not the policy that was questioned.


The application was a normal one for planning permission - not for permitted development.

You are right about the controversy on the extraction system. This was because the planning inspector had confirmed that an earlier refusal because of roof top extractor flues was correct.

Therefore the application presented had street level extraction with filters - a system permitted by some boroughs and not by others. Now permitted by Lambeth due to this case being decided as a precedent.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> There's no indication about what's going on inside, but someone had taken the time to spray CHEESE LONDON on the hoarding.


They are not alone
Cheese London was founded in Brixton in 2015 with the aim of promoting a pro-cannabis attitude within the London street community. CHEESE LONDON (@cheeselondon) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 27, 2016)

Went past the nuclear fallout shelter on the corner of Brixton Hill & St Matthew's Road earlier today, what a waste of space. Any one remember when it got squatted?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I remember vividly coming back from our first ever foreign holiday (I was probably about 11 or 12) during the Easter holidays and it snowing heavily on the way back from the airport. We were then snowed in for a couple of days as we lived in Sheffield at the bottom of a hill.


If that was around 1993/94 I was at Uni and living down Collegiate Crescent.  I stayed in Sheffield for the Easter break and I'm pretty sure that I wasn't expecting to wake up to the deepest snow that I'd ever experienced.  It were beautiful.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> If that was around 1993/94 I was at Uni and living down Collegiate Crescent.  I stayed in Sheffield for the Easter break and I'm pretty sure that I wasn't expecting to wake up to the deepest snow that I'd ever experienced.  It were beautiful.


It was in the eighties.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

Look at this storm that's blowing in right now!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Look at this storm that's blowing in right now!







who ya gonna call?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2016)

We have it in west London too—lightning a few miles south of here.


----------



## technical (Apr 27, 2016)

Thunderbolts and lightning ....


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

FUCKING HELL!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

A load of car alarms have been set off by that one.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2016)

Big blast of lightning then, took the tv out for a bit.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 27, 2016)

That scared the shit out of me.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

I looked out of the window just as it happened and jumped a foot in the air. The thunder came at almost the exact moment as the impressive burst of lightning. It was blooming epic.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

Do you know what's happened to this unit (46, Brixton Village)? The notice says that it's been 'seized'.


----------



## madolesance (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Do you know what's happened to this unit (46, Brixton Village)? The notice says that it's been 'seized'.
> 
> View attachment 86288



Failure to pay rent! It has indeed been 'seized' with all of the expensive stock still inside.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Failure to pay rent! It has indeed been 'seized' with all of the expensive stock still inside.


What was the shop that was there? And has the rent gone up recently?  Questions need to be answered!


----------



## madolesance (Apr 27, 2016)

editor said:


> What was the shop that was there? And has the rent gone up recently?  Questions need to be answered!



Trainer/ expensive leather jacket quite unique stuff. Don't think the rent went up, they just failed to capture the punters.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 28, 2016)

'Sense of danger' fashion label, trainers and jackets mostly. Nice people.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 28, 2016)

Went to the launch of Brixton design trail/'district' as part of London Design Week which will be taking place later this year. Advertised as open to everyone so was surprised to see 2 fully uniformed, SIAcard wearing doorman only letting people in if their name was literally on the list. Ironic given the theme is apparently 'rebel, rebel'.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Went to the launch of Brixton design trail/'district' as part of London Design Week which will be taking place later this year. Advertised as open to everyone so was surprised to see 2 fully uniformed, SIAcard wearing doorman only letting people in if their name was literally on the list. Ironic given the theme is apparently 'rebel, rebel'.


Now that is priceless!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2016)

Ms T said:


> There's a busker who's appeared outside Brixton tube this week who has the biggest dog I've ever seen!  It's a St Bernard - not a dog particularly suited to London.


I saw it lying, sound asleep in amoungst the hubbub of central Brixton!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2016)

Is there anywhere in Brixton to get a decent cheese toastie? I don't want fancy shit, just a cheese toastie!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Keep up!
> 
> 432 Coldharbour Lane is where Joy was before Premier Inn came along.


I was posting about the old musical instruments shop. Where phoenix moved to.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2016)

Moody sky in Brixton yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 28, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton to get a decent cheese toastie? I don't want fancy shit, just a cheese toastie!


Be careful what you wish for - there's bound to be a hipster pop-up soon and we'll know who to blame!

If you can't wait that long you could try the Queen's Head in Stockwell Green, but they know how to charge.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton to get a decent cheese toastie? I don't want fancy shit, just a cheese toastie!



Papas Park... either £1 or £1.50 - can't remember.  Just a cheese toastie.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 28, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton to get a decent cheese toastie? I don't want fancy shit, just a cheese toastie!


The Canton Arms in Stockwell / South Lambeth Road sells them.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2016)

I ended up in San Marino's and it was god awful...


----------



## Maharani (Apr 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> They are not aloneView attachment 86283
> Cheese London was founded in Brixton in 2015 with the aim of promoting a pro-cannabis attitude within the London street community. CHEESE LONDON (@cheeselondon) • Instagram photos and videos


sorry to ask a stupid question but is Ichiban closed?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 28, 2016)

Refurb I think.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 28, 2016)

I heard today that the Diamond plumbing/tool hire site was flogged off for £4m. That's FOUR MILLION POUNDS. Which is probably chickenfeed for the developer when you consider the profits to be made from building a block of non affordable flats on it.


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> I heard today that the Diamond plumbing/tool hire site was flogged off for £4m. That's FOUR MILLION POUNDS. Which is probably chickenfeed for the developer when you consider the profits to be made from building a block of non affordable flats on it.


Isn't that the actual site where a developer plans to build windowless flats, with the natural light required by building regulations supplied by skylights only? Could be wrong about the location, but someone posted details of the plans for such an abominable arrangement here recently, and I seem to remember that was the spot.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 28, 2016)

I think the windowless place was over the road wasn't it?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Maharani said:


> sorry to ask a stupid question but is Ichiban closed?


I am afraid I don't actually know - but according to their Facebook page they were closed for refurbishment earlier in the month.
Ichiban Sushi Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> I heard today that the Diamond plumbing/tool hire site was flogged off for £4m. That's FOUR MILLION POUNDS. Which is probably chickenfeed for the developer when you consider the profits to be made from building a block of non affordable flats on it.


That was a Lexadon scheme - but planning permission was refused because "the applicant has not demonstrated there is no need for 1st floor offices on this site" if memory serves correctly.

Presumably a modified application will be on the way shortly.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> That was a Lexadon scheme - but planning permission was refused because "the applicant has not demonstrated there is no need for 1st floor offices on this site" if memory serves correctly.
> 
> Presumably a modified application will be on the way shortly.



But going back a few years the original Genesis scheme for the petrol station and warehouse behind was rejected on the grounds that potential overlooking would restrict future development of Acre Lane Builder's merchants and Diamond.  That's planners for you - it didn't look a bad scheme to me.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Twattor said:


> But going back a few years the original Genesis scheme for the petrol station and warehouse behind was rejected on the grounds that potential overlooking would restrict future development of Acre Lane Builder's merchants and Diamond.  That's planners for you - it didn't look a bad scheme to me.


Wasn't the Genesis scheme a large one stretching from Acre Lane to Sudbourne Road - and didn't residents vigorously oppose it?

It is a few years back, but I seem to remember the ultimate solution being to give Genesis the Livity school site further south-west (see here https://www.facebook.com/LivityAction). In return part of the proposed Genesis Acre Lane development site was allocated to the ever popular Sudbourne School, and part to Acre Lane Timber.

Planning officers and/or planning committee then had to square the circle by creating "reasons" for turning down the original Genesis proposals.

I don't agree that the planning decision was capricious - it sounds like a rare example of Lambeth Planning supporting industrial/employment generation. But the reason they did this was probably more to do with the power and influence of Sudbourne Road residents and Sudbourne School parents.

I would be interested to learn if the new location for Livity School in Streatham has worked out. Certainly people from the Livity School were not happy about the move in 2012 - as you can see from their Facebook page.


----------



## Winot (Apr 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Wasn't the Genesis scheme a large one stretching from Acre Lane to Sudbourne Road - and didn't residents vigorously oppose it?
> 
> It is a few years back, but I seem to remember the ultimate solution being to give Genesis the Livity school site further south-west (see here https://www.facebook.com/LivityAction). In return part of the proposed Genesis Acre Lane development site was allocated to the ever popular Sudbourne School, and part to Acre Lane Timber.



My understanding is that this has fallen through because Genesis now argue the value of the Acre Lane site has risen and so it is no longer a fair swap.  That is hearsay however and leanderman might have more direct news.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 29, 2016)

^^ The windowless/light well having flats were/are to be built on the other side of Acre Lane, over the site that used to be a frozen-fish shop - next to what is now Barrio. The Diamond site is about 300m further east and on the other side of the road (southern side, same as Tesco.) Beyond that I don't know all the details of who is really going to build what where, or the tradeoffs between different plans.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> ^^ The windowless/light well having flats were/are to be built on the other side of Acre Lane, over the site that used to be a frozen-fish shop - next to what is now Barrio. The Diamond site is about 300m further east and on the other side of the road (southern side, same as Tesco.) Beyond that I don't know all the details of who is really going to build what where, or the tradeoffs between different plans.


Maybe one could get to own and live in the former "Choice FM" studio - which was in that block?


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 29, 2016)

Further West right, not East?


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 29, 2016)

yes sorry - west (my mental map was upside down)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Further West right, not East?


According to the Standard's photo the block containing windowless apartments is very much to the east of Diamond Merchant.

Kudos to trabuquera and burnt Lidl Bratwurst to SpamMisery


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> yes sorry - west (my mental map was upside down)


I think a lot of people's south London mental maps are upside down (mine included). There was a thread about this I believe.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I think a lot of people's south London mental maps are upside down (mine included). There was a thread about this I believe.


Yep. My mental map of Brixton has the hill at the top.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2016)

Actually thinking about it, mine may have flipped now, with north at the top.

This may be a consequence of moving to Loughborough Junction, or something.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> According to the Standard's photo the block containing windowless apartments is very much to the east of Diamond Merchant.
> 
> Kudos to trabuquera and burnt Lidl Bratwurst to SpamMisery
> View attachment 86346
> View attachment 86345



Oh sorry. I thought he was saying diamond was to the east. My bad

[EDIT] Oh wait I think he was


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2016)

It's essential we get to the bottom of this controversy.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Wasn't the Genesis scheme a large one stretching from Acre Lane to Sudbourne Road - and didn't residents vigorously oppose it?
> 
> It is a few years back, but I seem to remember the ultimate solution being to give Genesis the Livity school site further south-west (see here https://www.facebook.com/LivityAction). In return part of the proposed Genesis Acre Lane development site was allocated to the ever popular Sudbourne School, and part to Acre Lane Timber.
> 
> ...



Yes. It is a good few years ago and my recollections are pretty vague but i seem to recall that the initial proposals had a huge "gatehouse" arch into the site between Diamond and the builders merchant then two terraces of houses running down the site.  Due to overlooking issues i believe these became sigle aspect before being dragged into the centre of the site as one double aspect terrace to maintain 25m overlooking distance from the boundary.  Obviously this would have affected viablity.  Way back then housing associations hadn't started dabbling in private sales so it would probably have been 100% affordable.

I was aware of the various land swaps and the plans for the sudborne school extension, and had been wondering why nothing seemed to be happening so thanks Winot for that intelligence.  It is a huge site and has been derelict for years, so it is a pity they haven't got on and done something with it.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2016)

Will Self has a few words to say:


> Brixton is currently at number one on the gentrification hit list, with local colour of all shades being annulled by the beige infill of hipsterdom. If things carry on this way, soon the only graffiti you’ll see in the area will be in McDonald’s, and instead of hearing racy dialogue, you’ll have to read it. I suppose this constitutes progress . . . and I look forward to Brixton’s risqué reputation being fully expunged when, in the not-too-distant future, reconstructions of the 1981 riots will be staged for tourists.
> 
> Graffiti at Brixton McDonald's - Will Self


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2016)

Will Self has posted some of his mutterings for us to gratefully receive.

It seems he was annoyed that his not-very-original street art was not as big as he thought it was going to be, and has incorporated this into some not-very-original commentary on gentrification.

I'm not sure what his point is here.

Graffiti at Brixton McDonald's - Will Self


----------



## bimble (Apr 29, 2016)

I never knew Will Self made that thing with the blue writing. That little article was a waffly waste of time though wasn't it, not up to his usual standard at all.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2016)

If anyone fancies shaking a leg tonight, I've got a free guest list for the Offline night at the Market House. Amstel at £3.50 point all night. 







Come party with Brixton Buzz tonight – Britpop to Beyonce at Brixton Market House,  Fri 29th Apr


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> I never knew Will Self made that thing with the blue writing. That little article was a waffly waste of time though wasn't it, not up to his usual standard at all.


And I wonder what the relevance of the "size" of the town manager is supposed to be.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 29, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Will Self has posted some of his mutterings for us to gratefully receive.
> 
> It seems he was annoyed that his not-very-original street art was not as big as he thought it was going to be, and has incorporated this into some not-very-original commentary on gentrification.
> 
> ...


I thought he was blaming the lady at the council for the blandness of his 'artwork'


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 29, 2016)

editor said:


> If anyone fancies shaking a leg tonight, I've got a free guest list for the Offline night at the Market House. Amstel at £3.50 point all night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you need ID you get in?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> do you need ID you get in?


They haven't got scanners and - as far as I know - they only randomly check people, usually to check their age. There's barely any late places left in central Brixton that _doesn't_ ask for ID now: Albert, 414, Dogstar, Prince of Wales, Phonox etc all demand varying degrees of ID. And it sucks.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2016)

You even need ID to get into the Albert now? FFS.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You even need ID to get into the Albert now? FFS.


They do random checks and also bag searches. It sure seems a long time ago when there was no bouncers there at all.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Will Self has posted some of his mutterings for us to gratefully receive.
> 
> It seems he was annoyed that his not-very-original street art was not as big as he thought it was going to be, and has incorporated this into some not-very-original commentary on gentrification.
> 
> ...


I was interested to read his explanation of the street art thingy with bits that light up in apparently random sequence.

Is it the case that this came first, or the plaque commemorating the bombing?

Either way both the plaque and Mr Self's visual/verbal art piece suffer from being directly above a temporary outdoor pissoir cum Iceland Frozen Food trolley park. 

Which I assume is far from gentrification in anyone's eyes.


----------



## madolesance (Apr 30, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was interested to read his explanation of the street art thingy with bits that light up in apparently random sequence.
> 
> Is it the case that this came first, or the plaque commemorating the bombing?
> 
> ...



Pissing on the street is what gentrifier's do! They don't care about anyone but their selfs, so they end up pissing any where they want to.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Pissing on the street is what gentrifier's do! They don't care about anyone but their selfs, so they end up pissing any where they want to.


I have observed a lot of Brixton street pissing over the years, and it transcends class and race - but not gender.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 30, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Pissing on the street is what gentrifier's do! They don't care about anyone but their selfs, so they end up pissing any where they want to.


 
Drunk people have been pissing in the streets for as long as I can remember, it really is nothing to do with gentrification, although I'm sure someone will be along shortly to correct me and say it's worse now that it was before.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 30, 2016)

My bet is a link between the village and an uptick in pissing in front of the barrier block


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 30, 2016)

Anyone know which time lord landed this in cold harbour Lane, as far as I remember it's been here for years?


----------



## Twattor (Apr 30, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Pissing on the street is what gentrifier's do! They don't care about anyone but their selfs, so they end up pissing any where they want to.


The only good thing about the Bowie shrine is that the continual observation has reduced the pissing up against the wall next to it.

Effing gentrifiers.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

deadringer said:


> Drunk people have been pissing in the streets for as long as I can remember, it really is nothing to do with gentrification, although I'm sure someone will be along shortly to correct me and say it's worse now that it was before.


Of course it's worse on account of there being (a) far, far more people coming into Brixton at night and (b) far more late night food/drink places and ( c) no new toilet facilities. Fucking obvious really.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - May 2016


----------

